

Argus: Ruby library for controlling AR drones - dpritchett
https://github.com/jimweirich/argus

======
cocoflunchy
A friend of mine recently also open-sourced his Python library:
[https://github.com/Viq111/ARDroneLib](https://github.com/Viq111/ARDroneLib)

------
feick
I had the opportunity to witness a live demo of this API during Steel City
Ruby Conf 13. I create new objects without a second thought, but it was just
so awesome to see an actual flying drone and know that it was created with the
following code:

drone = Argus::Drone.new

------
film42
My favorite version is written in Clojure.

See examples in the Readme on github to see why:
[https://github.com/gigasquid/clj-drone](https://github.com/gigasquid/clj-
drone)

------
tobinharris
Sweet, what's a good test drone to use this with?

~~~
cocoflunchy
This is for the Parrot AR Drone:
[http://ardrone2.parrot.com/](http://ardrone2.parrot.com/)

------
flippyhead
Sometimes, I feel like I live in the future.

